# Lake County Rustic Sportsman's Cabin Ordinance



## Surfgreen (May 6, 2016)

I am looking to install a pre-manufactured 12 X 24 Amish built one room cabin on my property in Lake County (Pinora Township). I want the cabin to be "rustic" but Lake County's Rustic Cabin Ordinance requires you to bring power in if the property has road frontage where power is available. The ordinance also requires plumbing, septic and water well. To me, this defeats the whole purpose of a "rustic" cabin to be used for hunting and for weekend getaways. The ordinance states that a rustic cabin has to be a minimum of 260 and a maximum of 400 square feet, which a 12 X 24 cabin meets being 288 sq ft.

I can live with having to have power, but I don't want a septic, well and plumbing. Anyone know if it would be possible to have the following setup:? 1) power brought in to cabin 2) well with deep well hand pump 3) privy over vault or composting toilet installed in cabin, assuming either would be approved by Health Department District 10.

Anybody have any experience dealing with Lake County's Rustic Cabin Ordinance? Any idea I if I could apply for a variance? I don't want the expense or hassle of a septic and plumbing. Anyway I could instead just get an outdoor privy and well with a hand pump?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Set up an appointment with the township or counties building department. They will have all the answers to your questions. It's a big time saver.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Set up an appointment with the township or counties building department. They will have all the answers to your questions. It's a big time saver.




We have opinions. They have answers.


----------



## wolfe (Nov 9, 2011)

I would just put it on your property wait and see what happens I did it last year


----------



## Surfgreen (May 6, 2016)

I believe many counties in Michigan allow storage "sheds" under 200 sq ft without needing a building permit. Maybe I could get a pre-fabricated shed on skids?


----------



## Surfgreen (May 6, 2016)

wolfe said:


> I would just put it on your property wait and see what happens I did it last year


How many square feet is your structure?


----------



## Surfgreen (May 6, 2016)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Set up an appointment with the township or counties building department. They will have all the answers to your questions. It's a big time saver.


I should have mentioned in my original post that I did call the Lake County Building Department and that is how I know as much as I do about their rustic cabin ordinance. I was just wondering if anybody has dealt with this particular ordinance in the past and has any comments about it. 

The ordinance states that the cabin must be between 260 and 400 sq ft and if power is available at the road, it must be brought in to the cabin and you must get a well, septic and plumbing. This is the Building Department's interpretation of their rustic cabin ordinance.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

wolfe said:


> I would just put it on your property wait and see what happens I did it last year


Write your name in paint on all 4 sides with your address and make a couple trap doors in the floor.
If they say anything tell them it's a fish shanty.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Surfgreen said:


> I believe many counties in Michigan allow storage "sheds" under 200 sq ft without needing a building permit. Maybe I could get a pre-fabricated shed on skids?


This is the norm.
You do have to get a permit though in my township. I think they call it a land use permit. Cheaper than a building permit and it doesn't have to meet code for construction.
Townships work on tax money.


----------



## wolfe (Nov 9, 2011)

12x28


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

wolfe said:


> 12x28


12 X 28=


----------



## Surfgreen (May 6, 2016)

2508speed said:


> This is the norm.
> You do have to get a permit though in my township. I think they call it a land use permit. Cheaper than a building permit and it doesn't have to meet code for construction.
> Townships work on tax money.


My township is unzoned, but I have been told it would be smart to get a land use permit anyway, if possible, to get grandfathered in.


----------



## Surfgreen (May 6, 2016)

2508speed said:


> This is the norm.
> You do have to get a permit though in my township. I think they call it a land use permit. Cheaper than a building permit and it doesn't have to meet code for construction.
> Townships work on tax money.


This is what I am learning. I will need to get a "shed" under 200 sq ft rather than a little larger cabin.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

You are lucky the ordinance police will let you build a "rustic cabin".


----------



## Surfgreen (May 6, 2016)

wolfe said:


> 12x28


I am now looking at getting a 200 sq ft shed. Probably 10 X 20.


----------



## Surfgreen (May 6, 2016)

Steve said:


> You are lucky the ordinance police will let you build a "rustic cabin".


Not so rustic when they mandate that you have to get power, water well, septic, plumbing and etc. I don't want all of this, so now I am looking at alternatives.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Have you considered a travel trailer, you can pick them up real cheap at repo auctions. If you buy right it will have everything you need.

Example.
http://auction.repocast.com/items.cfm?auction=6856&category=21&location=0&minprice=&maxprice=


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Have you considered a travel trailer, you can pick them up real cheap at repo auctions. If you buy right it will have everything you need.
> 
> Example.
> http://auction.repocast.com/items.cfm?auction=6856&category=21&location=0&minprice=&maxprice=


Many townships have ordinances against those as well unless you have a dwelling on the land. Don't ask me how I know. It's all about money.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Have you considered a travel trailer..........
> .............


If you can set a camper there for 8 months, I think this is the way to go. 

L & O


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Liver and Onions said:


> If you can set a camper there for 8 months, I think this is the way to go.
> 
> L & O


It depends on the Township. I was limited to 2 weeks at a time without a residence.


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

put 2 10x20 sheds next to each other with a deck in between. living/kitchen in one and bedroom in the other


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

This won't be much help but understand Lake County has a problem with abandoned rustic Cabins. They turn into liabilities when people just abandon them. They made us go so far above and beyond when we built our cabin it was ridiculous. Be prepared to go from you rustic cabin to a full blown lodge. 

Most of the locals around me live in shacks and my hunting cabin had to be a hurricane proof super building.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Lumberman said:


> This won't be much help but understand Lake County has a problem with abandoned rustic Cabins. They turn into liabilities when people just abandon them. They made us go so far above and beyond when we built our cabin it was ridiculous. Be prepared to go from you rustic cabin to a full blown lodge.
> 
> Most of the locals around me live in shacks and my hunting cabin had to be a hurricane proof super building.


Yeap.


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

A shed doesn't qualify as a habitable structure. I believe the purpose of the ordinance is only to allow small cabins.


----------



## Surfgreen (May 6, 2016)

Lumberman said:


> This won't be much help but understand Lake County has a problem with abandoned rustic Cabins. They turn into liabilities when people just abandon them. They made us go so far above and beyond when we built our cabin it was ridiculous. Be prepared to go from you rustic cabin to a full blown lodge.
> 
> Most of the locals around me live in shacks and my hunting cabin had to be a hurricane proof super building.


So I am learning. Instead of a simple rustic cabin for hunting and semi-roughing it for occasional weekend getaways, they make you build a house or lodge as you put it.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Is post 17 even a possibility ? Way cheaper/easier.

L & O


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

We dealt with about the same thing 10 yrs ago and this is what we ended up doing. I posted in the "semi off grid" thread what we went through and how we got here, my posts are # 16 and #24 government has a way of stomping on your dreams.


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/semi-off-grid-living.552473/


----------



## Surfgreen (May 6, 2016)

Liver and Onions said:


> Is post 17 even a possibility ? Way cheaper/easier.
> 
> L & O


Not sure what their ordinances are for campers. Personally I would prefer a small cabin over a camper.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Zoning is only going to get more restrictive as people who reside up north don't want to have a shack or trailer next to their 300,000 plus house. You get the lowest level that you allow. The suburbs don't allow trash and it's slowly going away up here.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

plugger said:


> Zoning is only going to get more restrictive as people who reside up north don't want to have a shack or trailer next to their 300,000 plus house. You get the lowest level that you allow. The suburbs don't allow trash and it's slowly going away up here.


This is very true but not at all right... If you can buy the property and want a hovel that should be your business not the governments or your neighbors, democracy has run amok and liberty is at all time lows and people just settle for it like they don't have a choice... 

My grandfather and grandmother came here in 1898 and built a good life and a beautiful farm out of 160 acres they bought together, but they started out living in a tool shed they moved from the railroad. You couldn't do that today.... 

I chaired the zoning committee in my township for many years and have to say that about 95% of zoning proposals are just senseless forms of government control that serve only the institution of government and not the individuals that they govern...


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

FullQuiver said:


> This is very true but not at all right... If you can buy the property and want a hovel that should be your business not the governments or your neighbors, democracy has run amok and liberty is at all time lows and people just settle for it like they don't have a choice...
> 
> My grandfather and grandmother came here in 1898 and built a good life and a beautiful farm out of 160 acres they bought together, but they started out living in a tool shed they moved from the railroad. You couldn't do that today....
> 
> I chaired the zoning committee in my township for many years and have to say that about 95% of zoning proposals are just senseless forms of government control that serve only the institution of government and not the individuals that they govern...


 If I bought a lot in west Bloomfield should I be able throw up a shack with no regard to zoning? Hamlin township in Mason County is a prime example of how zoning can improve an area and increase property values. Not only has the lake gone from fishing shacks to upscale homes but also the surrounding area is much more upscale. Compare Hamlin township in Mason county to much of Lake County. I would not build or buy a nice place in Lake County, other than some of the more controlled areas like the PM river corridor. If I built a nice home in a rural setting I might end up not being able to sell reasonably because of neighboring blight.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

FullQuiver said:


> ............
> 
> I chaired the zoning committee in my township for many years and have to say that about 95% of zoning proposals are just senseless forms of government control that serve only the institution of government and not the individuals that they govern...


Baloney. 99% of zoning rules are put in place to keep slobs from bringing down entire communities.

L & O


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

plugger said:


> If I bought a lot in west Bloomfield should I be able throw up a shack with no regard to zoning? Hamlin township in Mason County is a prime example of how zoning can improve an area and increase property values. Not only has the lake gone from fishing shacks to upscale homes but also the surrounding area is much more upscale. Compare Hamlin township in Mason county to much of Lake County. I would not build or buy a nice place in Lake County, other than some of the more controlled areas like the PM river corridor. If I built a nice home in a rural setting I might end up not being able to sell reasonably because of neighboring blight.


What about the young couples starting out or the low income people that are often the majority in many rural areas. They get shut out of home ownership, so that a few wealthier people get good views.. Like I said not a lot of liberty going on here.. If you are a realtor or builder or connected to the building industry bully for you but a lot of people are getting left out of the equation here. But hey it's fine, they can go into low cost gov't housing because that is pretty much the only option left.. Zoning is to keep people with money separated from those who don't...

Your post proves it.... It used to be that people could build their own home as they could afford and not have to go hind end deep in debt to buy when they need a roof over their head.. Remember shelter as a need, not a want and people should have a right to meet their basic needs without being enslaved to the institutions of banks or governments..


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Liver and Onions said:


> Baloney. 99% of zoning rules are put in place to keep slobs from bringing down entire communities.
> 
> L & O


Have you read a lot of zoning books, I have, and most of them are just about keeping property values up and appearances for appearances sake in check.. They are not about keeping the public safe or secure for the most part, just some ethereal value system that a group decides that they should impose on others because it benefits the majority.. 

Besides since when is it your right or anyones right to decide who or what constitutes a slob... I hope that your trades of liberty for control are worth it because people with this mindset deserve neither..


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

I guess I see its from both ends of the spectacle , building end for business and being a land owner , but I know zoning rules need to be in place period but I don't need to agree with all of them  ( friend of mine has a place In lake county also that has no access to power and it came with a 16x16 cabin / shed and from what he understands if he does any improvements he will have to get well and septic or if he gets a permit for a camper he also will need to get well and septic ( renting a porta potty is no longer will be except able even though a pit is fine in the rustic state forest campgrounds ?


----------



## Wheels (May 10, 2016)

We are purchasing 2.5 acres in Edan Township in Lake County. The township has no zoning. We are also looking at an Amish prebuilt cabin that comes with a compost toilet. I called today to clarify the 260-400 sq ft. Requirements as they do not define foot print or living space, turns out to be foot print. They informed me if there was access to power line on rd. must connect. I ask about solar and was told still had to connect, but they are having someone else contact me. (Bring up Michigan Solar Power Clean Energy rebates, insintives, grants, being denied by governing bodies might have opened a can of worms)
I'm amazed as to the limits the county places on none zoned townships. They even want permit and inspection of a wheel chair ramp! 
I have a feeling there will be alot of camping until we build our log cabin house for year round residency outside Lake County.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Liver and Onions said:


> Is post 17 even a possibility ? Way cheaper/easier.
> 
> L & O


My cabin is in Sauble Township in Lake County and about 5 years ago there was an 80 acre parcel down the road that got divided up into 7 lots. Several of those lots now have campers parked year round on them and they have no power or septic, but they have Porta John's. It must be legal or one would think the township would put a stop to it by now.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Wandering arrows said:


> ............
> if he does any improvements he will have to get well and septic or if he gets a permit for a camper he also will need to get well and septic ...............


Do the same rules apply to the Amish ?

L & O


----------



## Wheels (May 10, 2016)

I was just thought, per the forced grid issue. Our land is on a corner of a private rd and county rd. The driveway is being installed on the private rd., also the power line is on the opposite side of the road. I wonder if that plays into the equation? I know of others in different countries in Mi that having drive on private road changes the dynamics...


----------



## Surfgreen (May 6, 2016)

Wheels said:


> We are purchasing 2.5 acres in Edan Township in Lake County. The township has no zoning. We are also looking at an Amish prebuilt cabin that comes with a compost toilet. I called today to clarify the 260-400 sq ft. Requirements as they do not define foot print or living space, turns out to be foot print. They informed me if there was access to power line on rd. must connect. I ask about solar and was told still had to connect, but they are having someone else contact me. (Bring up Michigan Solar Power Clean Energy rebates, insintives, grants, being denied by governing bodies might have opened a can of worms)
> I'm amazed as to the limits the county places on none zoned townships. They even want permit and inspection of a wheel chair ramp!
> I have a feeling there will be alot of camping until we build our log cabin house for year round residency outside Lake County.


You still buying the 2.5 acres or have you changed your mind now?


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's an idea of mine.
A friend just retired as a union brick layer. I mentioned to him I want to build a new shed, 16x20, with a wood floor with floor joists. Sort of like a house construction with footers and 2 block high.
He said why not just build a basement under it because if you build the footer it has to be below the frost line to be effective. He said it would only be a few more rows of block and you would have underground storage. I'm thinking a Bilco type acces to the basement.
I ran it by our building inspector and he didn't see a problem at the moment. He's going to research it and let me know. 
EDIT
I meant 12x16.
192 sq. ft.


----------



## Wheels (May 10, 2016)

2508speed said:


> Here's an idea of mine.
> A friend just retired as a union brick layer. I mentioned to him I want to build a new shed, 16x20, with a wood floor with floor joists. Sort of like a house construction with footers and 2 block high.
> He said why not just build a basement under it because if you build the footer it has to be below the frost line to be effective. He said it would only be a few more rows of block and you would have underground storage. I'm thinking a Bilco type acces to the basement.
> I ran it by our building inspector and he didn't see a problem at the moment. He's going to research it and let me know.
> ...


Love the idea, what county? I was thinking about the same for protection in bad weather. (Basement or Michigan Basement) When I mentioned it to Lake county inspector he refered to cabin code, requiring a 4' slab. I took that as a no.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Wheels said:


> Love the idea, what county? I was thinking about the same for protection in bad weather. (Basement or Michigan Basement) When I mentioned it to Lake county inspector he refered to cabin code, requiring a 4' slab. I took that as a no.


Roscommon County, Gerrish Township.


----------



## wolfe (Nov 9, 2011)

http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-g.us/michigan-sportsman_com/107/564615/68167-1462712393.jpg


----------



## davulek (Sep 12, 2016)

I agree with much of what you said especially about owning property. Don't pay your taxes and see who ends up with your property.
Having said all that, you also win the award for the longest run-on sentence. Punctuation is free.





Wheels said:


> You know not everyone is after the almighty dollar, some people just want a place to go to and spend some time away for personal or spiritual...they are trying to get away from the greedy property valued money money money money, the neighbors trying to control the neighbors life to protect and increase their valued piece of dirty that they fool themselves with the illusions they own it, people don't own the earth, the earth owns them. Blight, yes blight, oh the almighty blight, that $50,000 camper next door is blight, that shed you keep your atv in is blight, it brings down my property value, value value money money....omg those kids are living in substandard housing, who sat the standard you did, by your morals, your wallet, your spiritual belief, your job, your up bring, let us force that down others throat and make them rise to your standards. Because you are right and everyone else is wrong, bow before the dollar and praise the value of the property, damn be the others so long as mine is more more more.....If they are not concerned and strive for monetary gain and materialist items they are are not worthy and do not deserve to be in the same neighborhood with you for your concerned that you may not be able to sell your valuable pile of dead trees and unearthed rock for what you value it...the fact that noone can see the cabin unless they are trespassing means nothing it still injures your bottom line....the fact that Lake County prides itself as a sportsman's paradise with hundreds of miles of trails for year round enjoyment, filled with lakes and streams for fishing, inside a National Forest that has rustic cabins on the bare earth, rocks, and blocks means nothing you must build high dollar homes so yours does not decrease but increases, yes all praise the dollar...(would you also require Baldwin to forgo the Blessing Of The Bikes, perhaps the festival at the Nation
> Forest should end to as well as the 4th of July fire works, someone might not want to buy your property, you know the bikes and all that noise, how dare they!)
> 
> Oh the poor men of this nation living in their high class homes, driving their expensive cars, oppressing their fellow man with their greed, for they are the poorest of the poor.
> ...


----------

